# Confiscated Maltese and Yorkie puppies go up for adoption



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Picture of 5 Maltese and 5 Yorkies

and more here


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - Those poor little sweet babies! They are adorable - I hope they all find loving homes! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Gorgeous babies! :wub: 

That news story video was a good message about mills! 

Thanks for sharing Tami


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Such cute little fluffs! :wub: :wub: :wub: I really hope they go to good homes! 

I'm confused as to why someone would smuggle them into the US? :huh:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

those actually look like cute little puppies! How sad is that though? Just heartbreaking! I'm sure they'll get scooped up quickly.

I was at our mall tonight because they had pet pics with santa today and I had about 5 different people come up to me telling me they were looking for 'teacup' puppies for christmas. All I could say was BE CAREFUL. It's so hard to keep my mouth shut when they talk about wanting morkies, etc


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Tami. It's so sad that some puppies died in transit and were shipped so very young and sick.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my, they are all so cute. I hope they find forever homes very soon.

Linda


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 15 2008, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690272


> those actually look like cute little puppies! How sad is that though? Just heartbreaking! I'm sure they'll get scooped up quickly.
> 
> I was at our mall tonight because they had pet pics with santa today and I had about 5 different people come up to me telling me they were looking for 'teacup' puppies for christmas. All I could say was BE CAREFUL. It's so hard to keep my mouth shut when they talk about wanting morkies, etc[/B]



Don't keep your mouth shut. They opened the door by walking up and speaking to you! Tell 'em like it is!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW they are really cute, they look nicely bred also :shocked: 
I am sure they will find homes soon :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those really are cute little pups. I'm sure they won't be there long. I'm guessing a big line when they open the 20th. I hope they're careful about who adopts these little guys.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i saw this on the news the other day. i think that since they know these pups will prob have medical conditions in the future, they are screening very carefully and making sure that the homes that they put the pups in will be financially stable enough to treat the conditions if and when they arise. i can bet that these pups will go for high dollar amounts.


----------

